# Hoyt Buffalo vs Tiburon



## vale82588 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi guys,

As the title already says I wanted to ask those of you who have shot *both* bows already which one performs better.
I´d like to shoot off the shelf and without a sight, so the additional mounting options on the Tiburon aren´t really necessary for me.
I would just like to know which bow is the better shooter, more stable, quieter etc.

The Tiburon has a longer riser so I guess the limbs on a 62" Tiburon are shorter than those from a 62" Buffalo.
Apart from that do these bows use the same limbs other than the different design?
I´ve heard about limb issues of the Tiburon (flaking of the top layer at the mounting), can anybody confirm that?

And one final question: Is the shelf identical?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

The buffalo is just for shooting off the shelf the shelf is more narrow 
the tiburon you can use a rest 
limbs are the same 
with a 62" buffalo you will have medium limbs, on a 62" tiburon you will have short limbs 
no the shelf's are not the same


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

I think it depends on your goals..
If you are a hunter.. go for the buffalo.
If you are an indoor target shooter, the tiburon might be a better fit.
I shot both and I really love my buffalo.
I have bows that cost a lot more than the buffalo, but it is my daily shooter. It is a great bow.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I have owned a Buffalo and shot a Tiburon - both nice bows but in the end I shoot a Dorado. Something about the Dorado geometry that just fits me.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

i have a tiburon riser with gamemaster limbs, excellent combo, the tiburon riser is ideal for the target shooter, but with my gamemaster limbs it makes an excellent choice to take to the woods...never shot the buffalo or dorado, but the tiburon riser is very accurate and precise once you find form


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

New tiburon takes the same limbs as the buffalo 
old tiburon takes the same limbs and gamemaster and dorado


----------



## vale82588 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you very much for all your replies, but I think there is a little misunderstanding:

I was talking about the new 2014 Tiburon, the one that uses the Formula limb system.
Here´s a link to both of the bows: Hoyt Hunting Recurves

BtW: I would mostly use it for 3d shooting, maybe hunting sometime.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

if your going to be 3d shooting then the tiburon might be the one for you, but all 4 hoyt recurves perform well..and if you decide to hunt with it down the road it will be a good option as well,hoyt makes a great product albeit compound or recurve


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

It might be worth noting the degree of centershot for both risers. I beleive the tiburon is cut much further past center. Oh, and let's not forget that little tec bar. Also, I beleive the intent of the riser is for hunting. I vote the tiburon (and get border to make a set of limbs for it).


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

guyver said:


> It might be worth noting the degree of centershot for both risers. I beleive the tiburon is cut much further past center. Oh, and let's not forget that little tec bar. Also, I beleive the intent of the riser is for hunting. I vote the tiburon (and get border to make a set of limbs for it).


Yessir spot on


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

If you want to shoot off the shelf get the Buffalo simple as that. I have had both and for shooting off the shelf hands down the buffalo.


----------



## DaMightyOne (Apr 22, 2014)

Good info


----------



## Sinemetu (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. I have been trying to decide between these two bows.


----------



## anthonyray (Jun 26, 2019)

Even though you want to shoot off the shelve, the versitility of being able to adjust center shot on the Tiburon makes the rise more appealing. Also, there are more grip options for the tiburon then the buffalo. A lot of guys don't like the low grip on the buffalo.,
If you are planning to use it for 3D, the tiburon is better suited for that.


----------



## penumbra (Aug 23, 2016)

centershot said:


> I have owned a Buffalo and shot a Tiburon - both nice bows but in the end I shoot a Dorado. Something about the Dorado geometry that just fits me.


Dorado is for me also. I have about a dozen bows I shoot regularly but my Dorado is most often used.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Sinemetu said:


> Thanks for the comments. I have been trying to decide between these two bows.


Both are nice bows, but since they've been discontinued and don't offer a lot of limb options, I don't know why anyone would be looking to buy one now. Any ILF outfit would give you more options and much less cost.


----------



## penumbra (Aug 23, 2016)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> Both are nice bows, but since they've been discontinued and don't offer a lot of limb options, I don't know why anyone would be looking to buy one now. Any ILF outfit would give you more options and much less cost.


And yet they still are in demand. I have owned 4 ILF set ups. I sold two and have two very nice set uos now. I still like shooting my Dorado and I still wish I had a '66 Mustang.


----------



## ArcherDrive (Apr 13, 2017)

Had a Buffalo, spend the cash and go to the Satori. ILF, multiple riser lengths, adjustable center shot. Best "hunting" riser Hoyt ever came out with, and you're not stuck on the Formula system.


----------

